# Med Tech Solutions Dianabol



## billious (Jan 29, 2011)

Any one used or heard of these before?

Any reviews? Real? Just wondering as about to start on them,

They are small pinky red circular tabs in a white tub

Cheers!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

funnily enough i've seen them white tub and white small ones


----------



## billious (Jan 29, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> funnily enough i've seen them white tub and white small ones


Helpful. White small ones??


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

small white tabs, and defonately legit. dont have them about to take a pic anymore so couldnt say what you're pinky red ones are? maybe a lower MG? mine were 15mg


----------



## billious (Jan 29, 2011)

Mine are 100 x 15mg but pinky red. hmmm?

Any good?


----------



## billious (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a pic of the bOttle, exactly the same as this one only says dianabol on the front.


----------



## Vish8895 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi, I have the same ones as you,

Red/pink, med-tech dianabol 15mg with little circular tabs with a line down the middle.

Did they work for you?

What cycle did you run and what size and build where you when you ran it?

Thanks


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Vish8895 said:


> Hi, I have the same ones as you,
> 
> Red/pink, med-tech dianabol 15mg with little circular tabs with a line down the middle.
> 
> ...


I'm on these currently at 60mg per day (although I'm 6ft 4 and 22stone) & mainly after a strength kick not really mass/size.

Been on them 10 days and can feel the effects already. Will be running a 4-5 week cycle and then a few months off I think....

This is my 1st ever cycle and it's going well (20mg nolva a day too)

Bench has already gone up 10kg on reps but not tried a one rep max yet...


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

A lot of these get dealt in my area and can confirm they are G2G had some

Great gains on them. A very underrated lab IMO


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

iElite said:


> A very underrated lab IMO


A few people are saying this now


----------



## moorez15 (Jul 7, 2012)

mark ive got the white tablets too.. 100% legit? cos most people on here seem to say theyre pink/red tablets. im in newcastle area too.. maybe thts got sumthing to do with it?


----------



## SonOfZues (Oct 30, 2012)

ive got the red/pinky ones with no markings on them came in the same tub as in the pic and has mts hologram on the top of the lid started them yesterday


----------



## ajnb1986 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have the red/pink ones....15mg....same tub as yours. I have been on them for 10days now and i've put on 5kg....so they work! (yes i know it's water, but they def work)


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

iElite said:


> A lot of these get dealt in my area and can confirm they are G2G had some
> 
> Great gains on them. A very underrated lab IMO


funny cus round my way people say theyre very over rated ha. Wouldnt touch this lab, quality levels are pot luck. Both two tubs of the same oral and find two different coloured tabs in each tub. Says it all.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> funny cus round my way people say theyre very over rated ha. Wouldnt touch this lab, quality levels are pot luck. Both two tubs of the same oral and find two different coloured tabs in each tub. Says it all.


Possibly fakes going around? Or you genuinely think they could be hit and miss. I don't use them a lot, but have done a few times with decent results.

You might be right, pot luck. But based on results from friends would vouch for them.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

billious said:


> Here's a pic of the bOttle, exactly the same as this one only says dianabol on the front.


Tub and label looks identical to my tbol from med-tech

I've used med-tech a few times and never been disappointed nd seems correctly dosed


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

There is a med tech Thai version getting good reviews will post soon!


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> funny cus round my way people say theyre very over rated ha. Wouldnt touch this lab, quality levels are pot luck. Both two tubs of the same oral and find two different coloured tabs in each tub. Says it all.


i found the MTS spot on, and the wierd thing was i was using Alpha pharma before and doubting that, switched and boom see a difference.

What lab you getting good gains off clubber?


----------



## slobodanmilosev (Oct 10, 2012)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> i found the MTS spot on, and the wierd thing was i was using Alpha pharma before and doubting that, switched and boom see a difference.
> 
> What lab you getting good gains off clubber?


interesting. are you saying that mts is better dosed than alpha pharma?

how about pip with their injectables? they make some crazy strong blends 600mg/ml.


----------

